# svchost.exe (netsvcs) using 80% of ram and most of my cpu



## bas2603 (Mar 12, 2015)

hello people of the internet

i need some help with my pc a process called svchost.exe (netsvcs) is using a hole bunch of ram and stoping me from doing stuff on my computer i don`t know what is triggering it to do this. but its been doing this for at least a month now iv scanned with malwarebytes and scanned with bit defender and my system is clean but it will not stop happening, any help?

p.s i am now checking it when i boot up my computer and its hovering around 17,000 kbs to 30,000kbs but when it slows down my pc it goes right up to 172,000kbs+. also if i stop the process it makes windows 7 look like an old version of windows and then crashes my computer.

p.p.s this is my first post on this website so im not sure if i put it in the right category if i did put it in the wrong category sorry about that.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
> Processor Count: 4
> RAM: 3985 Mb
> ...


You're a new member and this is your first post, so I'm going to assume these are your current computer specs.

If your computer is a factory-brand one, advise what brand name and model name and model number it is.

If your computer is a custom/home-made one, advise what brand name and model number its motherboard is.

------------------------------------------------------------

We don't know what's installed in your computer and how many running processes it has, so that may account for the high processor/ram usage.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

This can be indicative of a particular type of infection.

I suggest doing the following.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Post to Virus & Other Malware Removal Section*

You need to start a thread in the Virus & Other Malware Removal section of this site.

Before you post though, you need to read this guide.

----------

*Malware Removal Restrictions*

Only Malware Removal Specialists







, Malware Removal Trainees







, and Trusted Advisors







are allowed to assist with malware removal of any kind.

If anyone without these designations offers advice on malware removal do *not* follow them, and report their post.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You cannot kill the svchost.exe processes or your computer will become inoperable. It's an essential process, all instances of it.

Open your *Task Manager* (CTRL+ALT+DEL).

Select the *Processes* tab.

Right-click the svchost.exe process showing high memory usage.

Select *Properties*.

Can you take a screenshot of that window?


----------



## bas2603 (Mar 12, 2015)

Phantom010 said:


> You cannot kill the svchost.exe processes or your computer will become inoperable. It's an essential process, all instances of it.
> 
> Open your *Task Manager* (CTRL+ALT+DEL).
> 
> ...


the thing is it does it at random i don`t know what sets it off to do this il try to get a screen shot soon mate if it goes off!


----------



## bas2603 (Mar 12, 2015)

flavallee said:


> You're a new member and this is your first post, so I'm going to assume these are your current computer specs.
> 
> If your computer is a factory-brand one, advise what brand name and model name and model number it is.
> 
> ...


computer brand : Toshiba 
type of Toshiba : Toshiba satellite C850 
PART NO. PSKC8A-07300S
SERIAL NO. 7C217680R

i think that's the rest of my computers info


----------



## bas2603 (Mar 12, 2015)

TheShooter93 said:


> This can be indicative of a particular type of infection.
> 
> I suggest doing the following.
> 
> ...


i`m sure its not malware or a virus other wise it will be doing it all the time.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

bas2603 said:


> i`m sure its not malware or a virus other wise it will be doing it all the time.


If it's not constant, than no, it may not be.

Given your original post that was the impression I was under.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Forget about post#4. It's not going to give me what I want to see.

Run the free *Process Explorer*.

Right-click the svchost.exe process showing high memory usage.

Select *Properties*.

Select the *Image* tab.

Your screenshot should look something like this:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> computer brand : Toshiba
> type of Toshiba : Toshiba satellite C850
> PART NO. PSKC8A-07300S
> SERIAL NO. 7C217680R


The *Toshiba Satellite C850-073 (PSKC8A-07300S)* laptop supports a maximum of 16 GB of RAM.



> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
> RAM: 3985 Mb


Yours appears to have only 4 GB of RAM.

Since yours is running Windows 7 64-bit, you should increase it to 8 GB or max it out with 16 GB.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It takes a lot of resource-hungry applications to max out 4 GB of RAM. Even more for 8 GB. And who needs 16? If he had Vista, I'd agree, but it's Windows 7.

I've found that 9 times out of 10, software is to blame. I'd first rule that out before spending money. But, that's me.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We don't know what's installed and running in his computer and how memory-hungry some of them are.

Considering that and considering he's running Windows 7 64-bit, I would add another 4 GB.

I'll leave it to you guys from here on.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not saying you're wrong. We don't know yet. But as we often do here, why not look at what's running on that computer, and also make sure it isn't infected.

I have a Windows 7 64-bit computer with 4 GB of RAM. I can't even imagine maxing that out. But again, it's me.


----------



## bas2603 (Mar 12, 2015)

flavallee said:


> The *Toshiba Satellite C850-073 (PSKC8A-07300S)* laptop supports a maximum of 16 GB of RAM.
> 
> Yours appears to have only 4 GB of RAM.
> 
> ...


thats what im trying to do. im gona save up for an 8 gig set of 2 sticks just to make sure they both work


----------



## bas2603 (Mar 12, 2015)

Phantom010 said:


> Forget about post#4. It's not going to give me what I want to see.
> 
> Run the free *Process Explorer*.
> 
> ...


so like this? oh btw i don`t allways have a lot of stuff open i am just editing.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

All seems fine in your screenshot and the autostart location is legit.

That particular svchost.exe process manages a lot of services on your computer, making it hard to pinpoint the source of your problem.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please download *MiniToolBox* to your desktop and run it.

Select *List Installed Programs* only.

Click *Go*.

A list of your installed programs will open into Notepad. Copy/paste the content into your next reply.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Next,

Please download and run *Speccy*.

Click File > Publish Snapshot > Copy to Clipboard.

Paste the link into your next reply.


----------



## bas2603 (Mar 12, 2015)

Phantom010 said:


> Please download *MiniToolBox* to your desktop and run it.
> 
> Select *List Installed Programs* only.
> 
> ...


Minitoolbox log :

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 09-03-2015
Ran by sebs (administrator) on 15-03-2015 at 08:27:32
Running from "C:\Users\sebs\Desktop\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
Model: Satellite C850 Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================
µTorrent (HKCU\...\uTorrent) (Version: 3.4.2.38913 - BitTorrent Inc.)
Adobe Flash Player 16 NPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 16.0.0.305 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Flash Player 17 ActiveX (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player ActiveX) (Version: 17.0.0.134 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Reader X (10.1.13) MUI (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-FFFF-7B44-AA0000000001}) (Version: 10.1.13 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Refresh Manager (x32 Version: 1.8.0 - Adobe Systems Incorporated) Hidden
Apple Application Support (HKLM-x32\...\{46F044A5-CE8B-4196-984E-5BD6525E361D}) (Version: 2.3.6 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM-x32\...\{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}) (Version: 2.1.3.127 - Apple Inc.)
Bandicam (HKLM-x32\...\Bandicam) (Version: 2.1.2.739 - Bandisoft.com)
Bandisoft MPEG-1 Decoder (HKLM-x32\...\BandiMPEG1) (Version: - Bandisoft.com)
Battlefield 3™ (HKLM-x32\...\{76285C16-411A-488A-BCE3-C83CB933D8CF}) (Version: 1.6.0.0 - Electronic Arts)
Battlelog Web Plugins (HKLM-x32\...\Battlelog Web Plugins) (Version: 2.6.2 - EA Digital Illusions CE AB)
Bitdefender Antivirus Free Edition (HKLM\...\BitDefender Gonzales) (Version: 1.0.21.1099 - Bitdefender)
BLOCKADE 3D (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 302830) (Version: - Shumkov Dmitriy)
Borderlands 2 (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 49520) (Version: - Gearbox Software)
Call of Duty: Black Ops II - Multiplayer (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 202990) (Version: - )
Call of Duty: Black Ops II - Zombies (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 212910) (Version: - )
Call of Duty: Black Ops II (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 202970) (Version: - Treyarch)
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 730) (Version: - Valve)
CPUID CPU-Z 1.71.1 (HKLM\...\CPUID CPU-Z_is1) (Version: - )
D3DX10 (x32 Version: 15.4.2368.0902 - Microsoft) Hidden
Dead Space™ (HKLM-x32\...\{9789E33B-317A-44B2-AF9A-FF8708AD93E0}) (Version: 1.0.0.222 - Electronic Arts)
Dota 2 (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 570) (Version: - Valve)
Fraps (remove only) (HKLM-x32\...\Fraps) (Version: - )
Garry's Mod (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 4000) (Version: - Facepunch Studios)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 41.0.2272.89 - Google Inc.)
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer (HKLM-x32\...\{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}) (Version: 7.5.6227.252 - Google Inc.)
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer (x32 Version: 1.0.0 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.25.11 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.26.9 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Grand Theft Auto IV (x32 Version: 1.0.0013.131 - Rockstar Games Inc.) Hidden
HandBrake 0.10.0 (HKLM-x32\...\HandBrake) (Version: 0.10.0 - )
Intel(R) Manageability Engine Firmware Recovery Agent (HKLM-x32\...\{A6C48A9F-694A-4234-B3AA-62590B668927}) (Version: 1.0.0.35342 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (HKLM-x32\...\{65153EA5-8B6E-43B6-857B-C6E4FC25798A}) (Version: 8.0.3.1427 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (HKLM-x32\...\{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}) (Version: 8.15.10.2712 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (HKLM-x32\...\{3E29EE6C-963A-4aae-86C1-DC237C4A49FC}) (Version: 11.0.0.1032 - Intel Corporation)
Intel® Trusted Connect Service Client (HKLM\...\{09536BA1-E498-4CC3-B834-D884A67D7E34}) (Version: 1.23.605.1 - Intel Corporation)
Java 8 Update 31 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F86418031F0}) (Version: 8.0.310 - Oracle Corporation)
Java Auto Updater (x32 Version: 2.8.31.13 - Oracle Corporation) Hidden
Just Cause 2 (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 8190) (Version: - Avalanche)
Just Cause 2: Multiplayer Mod (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 259080) (Version: - JC2-MP Team)
LogMeIn Hamachi (HKLM-x32\...\LogMeIn Hamachi) (Version: 2.2.0.319 - LogMeIn, Inc.)
LogMeIn Hamachi (x32 Version: 2.2.0.319 - LogMeIn, Inc.) Hidden
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.0.4.1028 (HKLM-x32\...\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware_is1) (Version: 2.0.4.1028 - Malwarebytes Corporation)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 (HKLM-x32\...\{CB2F7EDD-9D1F-43C1-90FC-4F52EAE172A1}) (Version: 1.1.4322 - Microsoft)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.2 (HKLM\...\{92FB6C44-E685-45AD-9B20-CADF4CABA132} - 1033) (Version: 4.5.51209 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.2 (Version: 4.5.51209 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Chart Controls for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 (KB2500170) (HKLM-x32\...\{41785C66-90F2-40CE-8CB5-1C94BFC97280}) (Version: 3.5.30730.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{42AA4CA8-DCD8-4308-BCAB-0B6D75856A9D}) (Version: 3.5.95.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center (HKLM\...\Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center) (Version: 2.1.177.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center (Version: 2.1.177.0 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft OneDrive (HKCU\...\OneDriveSetup.exe) (Version: 17.0.4035.0328 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Primary Interoperability Assemblies 2005 (HKLM-x32\...\{2C303EE0-A595-3543-A71A-931C7AC40EDE}) (Version: 9.0.21022 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (HKLM-x32\...\{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}) (Version: 3.1.0000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{7299052b-02a4-4627-81f2-1818da5d550d}) (Version: 8.0.56336 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{ad8a2fa1-06e7-4b0d-927d-6e54b3d31028}) (Version: 8.0.61000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM\...\{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM\...\{4B6C7001-C7D6-3710-913E-5BC23FCE91E6}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM-x32\...\{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{ca67548a-5ebe-413a-b50c-4b9ceb6d66c6}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.61030 (Version: 11.0.61030 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.61030 (Version: 11.0.61030 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.61030 (x32 Version: 11.0.61030 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.61030 (x32 Version: 11.0.61030 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 4.0 (HKLM-x32\...\{2BFC7AA0-544C-4E3A-8796-67F3BE655BE9}) (Version: 4.0.20823.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MicroVolts Surge (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 109400) (Version: - NQ Games)
Movie Maker (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
MSVCRT (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708 - Microsoft) Hidden
MSVCRT Redists (Version: 1.0 - Sony Creative Software Inc.) Hidden
MSVCRT_amd64 (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708 - Microsoft) Hidden
MSVCRT110 (x32 Version: 16.4.1108.0727 - Microsoft) Hidden
MSVCRT110_amd64 (Version: 16.4.1109.0912 - Microsoft) Hidden
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430) (HKLM-x32\...\{86493ADD-824D-4B8E-BD72-8C5DCDC52A71}) (Version: 4.20.9870.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688) (HKLM-x32\...\{F662A8E6-F4DC-41A2-901E-8C11F044BDEC}) (Version: 4.20.9876.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 Parser and SDK (HKLM-x32\...\{716E0306-8318-4364-8B8F-0CC4E9376BAC}) (Version: 4.20.9818.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSXML 4.0 SP3 Parser (KB2758694) (HKLM-x32\...\{1D95BA90-F4F8-47EC-A882-441C99D30C1E}) (Version: 4.30.2117.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
NVIDIA PhysX (HKLM-x32\...\{8B922CF8-8A6C-41CE-A858-F1755D7F5D29}) (Version: 9.12.1031 - NVIDIA Corporation)
Origin (HKLM-x32\...\Origin) (Version: 8.5.0.4518 - Electronic Arts, Inc.)
paint.net (HKLM\...\{19BD2C33-16A8-4ED1-B9EA-D9E35B21EC42}) (Version: 4.0.5 - dotPDN LLC)
Peggle (HKLM-x32\...\{715AD72D-887A-459E-988B-D4F3E87FA24B}) (Version: 1.04.0.0 - PopCap Games)
Photo Gallery (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Plague Inc: Evolved (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 246620) (Version: - Ndemic Creations)
Plantronics® GameCom 780 Software for Dolby® Headphone (HKLM-x32\...\{EB3C9064-9140-4279-9E51-965119402151}) (Version: 1.00.0001 - Plantronics)
PlayReady PC Runtime amd64 (HKLM\...\{BCA9334F-B6C9-4F65-9A73-AC5A329A4D04}) (Version: 1.3.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
POSTAL 2 (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 223470) (Version: - Running With Scissors)
QuickTime 7 (HKLM-x32\...\{3D2CBC2C-65D4-4463-87AB-BB2C859C1F3E}) (Version: 7.76.80.95 - Apple Inc.)
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{8833FFB6-5B0C-4764-81AA-06DFEED9A476}) (Version: 7.48.823.2011 - Realtek)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.6597 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{96AE7E41-E34E-47D0-AC07-1091A8127911}) (Version: 6.1.7601.30130 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Realtek WLAN Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{9D3D8C60-A55F-4fed-B2B9-173001290E16}) (Version: 2.00.0016 - REALTEK Semiconductor Corp.)
Rise of Flight: Channel Battles Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{1101370E-0BBC-4939-8037-2AED92A5C15C}_is1) (Version: - 777)
ROBLOX Player for sebs (HKCU\...\{373B1718-8CC5-4567-8EE2-9033AD08A680}) (Version: - ROBLOX Corporation)
Robocraft (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 301520) (Version: - Freejam)
SimCity 2000 Special Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{59D2C751-F7BE-4E9F-9C8C-1F16013802C7}) (Version: 2.0.0.1 - Electronic Arts)
SimCity™ (HKLM-x32\...\{F70FDE4B-8F86-4eb6-8C8E-636EC89F6419}) (Version: 4.0.86.0859 - Electronic Arts)
Skype™ 7.2 (HKLM-x32\...\{24991BA0-F0EE-44AD-9CC8-5EC50AECF6B7}) (Version: 7.2.103 - Skype Technologies S.A.)
Sniper Elite V2 (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 63380) (Version: - Rebellion)
Splashtop Remote Client (x32 Version: 1.1.5.0 - Splashtop Inc.) Hidden
SPORE™ (HKLM-x32\...\{9DF0196F-B6B8-4C3A-8790-DE42AA530101}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - Electronic Arts)
Steam (HKLM-x32\...\{048298C9-A4D3-490B-9FF9-AB023A9238F3}) (Version: 1.0.0.0 - Valve Corporation)
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver (HKLM\...\SynTPDeinstKey) (Version: 15.3.38.2 - Synaptics Incorporated)
Team Fortress 2 (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 440) (Version: - Valve)
Terraria (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 105600) (Version: - Re-Logic)
TOSHIBA Assist (HKLM-x32\...\{C2A276E3-154E-44DC-AAF1-FFDD7FD30E35}) (Version: 4.2.3.0 - TOSHIBA CORPORATION)
TOSHIBA Audio Enhancement (HKLM\...\{F2DE0088-CF05-4DAB-AC4D-9D2C4D657456}) (Version: 1.0.2.8 - TOSHIBA Corporation)
TOSHIBA Bulletin Board (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{1C8C049A-145F-4A6E-8290-B5C245EBE39D}) (Version: 2.1.17.64 - TOSHIBA Corporation)
TOSHIBA Bulletin Board (Version: 2.1.17.64 - TOSHIBA Corporation) Hidden
TOSHIBA ConfigFree (HKLM-x32\...\{EAF55C99-A493-4373-A8C5-09ACC5DCD7EF}) (Version: 8.0.43 - TOSHIBA CORPORATION)
TOSHIBA Disc Creator (HKLM\...\{5DA0E02F-970B-424B-BF41-513A5018E4C0}) (Version: 2.1.0.11 for x64 - TOSHIBA Corporation)
TOSHIBA eco Utility (HKLM\...\{2C486987-D447-4E36-8D61-86E48E24199C}) (Version: 1.3.10.64 - TOSHIBA Corporation)
TOSHIBA Face Recognition (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{F67FA545-D8E5-4209-86B1-AEE045D1003F}) (Version: 3.1.18.64 - TOSHIBA Corporation)
TOSHIBA Face Recognition (Version: 3.1.18.64 - TOSHIBA Corporation) Hidden
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup (HKLM-x32\...\{2FD5D2C5-A7A1-4065-89BA-90542BF7CCD3}) (Version: 2.00.0020 - TOSHIBA)
TOSHIBA HDD/SSD Alert (HKLM\...\{D4322448-B6AF-4316-B859-D8A0E84DCB38}) (Version: 3.1.64.11 - TOSHIBA Corporation)
TOSHIBA Media Controller (HKLM-x32\...\{C7A4F26F-F9B0-41B2-8659-99181108CDE3}) (Version: 1.0.87.5 - TOSHIBA CORPORATION)
TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in (HKLM-x32\...\{F26FDF57-483E-42C8-A9C9-EEE1EDB256E0}) (Version: 1.0.7.7 - TOSHIBA CORPORATION)
TOSHIBA PC Health Monitor (HKLM\...\{9DECD0F9-D3E8-48B0-A390-1CF09F54E3A4}) (Version: 1.7.15.64 - TOSHIBA Corporation)
TOSHIBA Recovery Media Creator (HKLM-x32\...\{B65BBB06-1F8E-48F5-8A54-B024A9E15FDF}) (Version: 2.1.6.52020009 - TOSHIBA CORPORATION)
TOSHIBA ReelTime (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{24811C12-F4A9-4D0F-8494-A7B8FE46123C}) (Version: 1.7.21.64 - TOSHIBA Corporation)
TOSHIBA ReelTime (Version: 1.7.21.64 - TOSHIBA Corporation) Hidden
TOSHIBA Resolution+ Plug-in for Windows Media Player (HKLM-x32\...\{6CB76C9D-80C2-4CB3-A4CD-D96B239E3F94}) (Version: 1.1.2004 - TOSHIBA Corporation)
TOSHIBA Service Station (HKLM-x32\...\{AC6569FA-6919-442A-8552-073BE69E247A}) (Version: 2.2.13 - TOSHIBA)
TOSHIBA Speech System Applications (HKLM-x32\...\{EE033C1F-443E-41EC-A0E2-559B539A4E4D}) (Version: 1.00.2518 - )
TOSHIBA Speech System SR Engine(U.S.) Version1.0 (HKLM-x32\...\{008D69EB-70FF-46AB-9C75-924620DF191A}) (Version: - )
TOSHIBA Speech System TTS Engine(U.S.) Version1.0 (HKLM-x32\...\{3FBF6F99-8EC6-41B4-8527-0A32241B5496}) (Version: - )
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password (HKLM-x32\...\{119826A8-4EF6-4BE5-A88B-D2D81FA7CEE2}) (Version: 2.00.0009 - TOSHIBA)
TOSHIBA Value Added Package (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{066CFFF8-12BF-4390-A673-75F95EFF188E}) (Version: 1.6.0021.640203 - TOSHIBA Corporation)
TOSHIBA Value Added Package (Version: 1.6.0021.640203 - TOSHIBA Corporation) Hidden
TOSHIBA Value Added Package (x32 Version: 1.6.0021.640203 - TOSHIBA Corporation) Hidden
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{6F3C8901-EBD3-470D-87F8-AC210F6E5E02}) (Version: 2.0.3.33 - TOSHIBA Corporation)
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application (x32 Version: 2.0.3.33 - TOSHIBA Corporation) Hidden
TOSHIBA Wireless LAN Indicator (HKLM-x32\...\{5B01BCB7-A5D3-476F-AF11-E515BA206591}) (Version: 1.0.5 - TOSHIBA CORPORATION)
Unity Web Player (HKCU\...\UnityWebPlayer) (Version: 4.5.3f3 - Unity Technologies ApS)
Unturned (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 304930) (Version: - Nelson Sexton)
Vegas Pro 13.0 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{D264BD11-6A9B-11E4-A4F7-F04DA23A5C58}) (Version: 13.0.428 - Sony)
Visual Studio 2012 x64 Redistributables (HKLM\...\{8C775E70-A791-4DA8-BCC3-6AB7136F4484}) (Version: 14.0.0.1 - AVG Technologies)
Visual Studio 2012 x86 Redistributables (HKLM-x32\...\{98EFF19A-30AB-4E4B-B943-F06B1C63EBF8}) (Version: 14.0.0.1 - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
VS10Runtimex64 (Version: 1.0.0 - sourcefire) Hidden
War Thunder Launcher 1.0.1.335 (HKLM-x32\...\{ed8deea4-29fa-3932-9612-e2122d8a62d9}}_is1) (Version: - Gaijin Entertainment)
Windows Live Communications Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\WinLiveSuite) (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Essentials (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Family Safety (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Family Safety (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 7.250.4311.0 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Installer (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Photo Common (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live PIMT Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live SOXE (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live UX Platform (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (x32 Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
WinRAR 5.21 beta 1 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\WinRAR archiver) (Version: 5.21.1 - win.rar GmbH)
Xvid Video Codec (HKLM-x32\...\Xvid Video Codec 1.3.3) (Version: 1.3.3 - Xvid Team)

**** End of log ****
there you go i think i did it correctly if i did not just let me know. also im kinda sure that my cpu and mother board are not ment to be around 
70 degrees celsius also some programs like Utorrent are not on my computer it did not uninstall correctly so i search and destroyed the files.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

A sceenshot does not give us much info. You need to follow these instructions after the program has completed its scan

Click File > Publish Snapshot > Copy to Clipboard.

Paste the link into your next reply.


----------



## bas2603 (Mar 12, 2015)

Phantom010 said:


> A sceenshot does not give us much info. You need to follow these instructions after the program has completed its scan
> 
> Click File > Publish Snapshot > Copy to Clipboard.
> 
> Paste the link into your next reply.


isn't a snapshot basically the same as a screen shot?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

4. Next, in your reply here, hit CTRL+V on your keyboard to paste the link.


----------



## tpanc13 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have fought a slowdown problem for a few months. Have researched just about everything and finally isolated my problem to Windows Update (via svchost Netsvcs). Apparently, via Processor Explorer, I noticed that that the Windows Update service had a working set of over 1.5GB RAM and spikes even above 2GB. The CPU usage was so great, probably paging, that it stopped everything else. Couldn't even move mouse around or open START or even Process Explorer. I first was blaming the storage usage on Chrome which uses large amounts for EACH tab. However, the multiple tabs I had open (up to 5) only exaserbated the memory shortage even more. The real culprit was the Windows Update process which will run every day at startup (and more) to CHECK your system status and for new updates on the web. My 3GB on my Dell Insprion 1440 would not handle the workload any more -- NOTE the phrase "any more", because it never consumed this much 6 months back! My theory: Like on the old XP system I had, the Windows 7 system is following suit, i.e., crippling the "older" Windows 7 O/S to get you to upgrade your PC to one with the new 8.1, or very soon Windows 10. 

Two solutions:
1. Turn OFF automatic Window Updates and manually do them when you aren't busy. You do this by bringing uup Windows Update via Internet Explorer, Tools. Go to Change Settings and select Never Update..... I also went to services via Start->Services.MSC and STOPPED "Background Intelligent Transfer Service (BITS)" which is used by Windows Update. This can then be changed to MANUAL which would let it be started ONLY when you manually request Window Update service.
2. My solution was easy! #1 worked, but adding more RAM was a blessing! I went from 3GB to 6GB and not only does Windows Update no longer slow down my system, but everything flies now! My windows update is now set for automatic updates, Chrome and its memory intensive tabs do not affect anything, Videos play faster, etc. 

I though 3GB would be satisfactory for the life of this machine. I realize the O/S grows throughout its life, but the current implementation of Windows Update is beyond growth and seems intentional! 

So, add memory if you are short too. Otherwise, turn off Windows Update and do updates manually. Let me know if either of these solve your problem.


----------



## Andylinks (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey guys, i too had this problem, i did consult various forums before ending up on microsoft support agents, i got the information that this was indeed a known bug that bundled itself up on windows 7 and probably 8 win(management) framework 3.0 & ^ update and involves handle leakages{ more casual : resource/memory leakage} so that this "super process" svchost(ntsvc) only acquires memory and fails to let go once done using it, there is presently a fix to this issue inform of a hotfix that you download and install onto your computer, it did help but afterwards you gotta be careful with you updates or the bug will show up again.

have a look at this link : microsoft community.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2889748

I did risk applying the hotfix because they said it should only be applied by those who are greatly affected by the bug, it worked like a charm and now this "process" only uses {3-5}% of my R.A.M while previously it could use upto 70% memory.


----------

